# GNR January 2010



## Lucd (Dec 1, 2009)

I am sooo exited for this concert jan. 13 at the mts center in winnipeg and my friend got me and him floor really exited to hear axl belt it hardcore!


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

Lucd said:


> I am sooo exited for this concert jan. 13 at the mts center in winnipeg and my friend got me and him floor really exited to hear axl belt it hardcore!


its not realy Guns N Roses...it's more like the axle Rose Band.


----------



## Cort Strummer (Feb 16, 2009)

al3d said:


> its not realy Guns N Roses...it's more like the axle Rose Band.


I agree, I am pretty sure they will just be playing original GnR songs as well. I think it will be a pretty lame concert, but that is just my opinion. I remember a little while ago that they couldnt get any other bands to tour with them but I dont know if that has changed.


----------



## fretboard (May 31, 2006)

December 13, 2009 - Olympic Park Gymnastics Stadium, Seoul, Korea

01. Chinese Democracy 
02. Welcome To The Jungle
03. It's So Easy 
04. Mr. Brownstone 
05. Shackler's Revenge
06. There Was A Time 
07. Richard Fortus Solo + Band Jam #1
08. Live And Let Die 
09. Drum Solo 
10. Sorry 
11. Rocket Queen 
12. DJ Ashba Solo + Band Jam #2
13. Sweet Child O' Mine 
14. Dizzy Solo 
15. Street Of Dreams
16. You Could Be Mine
17. Band Jam #3 + My Generation 
18. Band Jam #4 + Axl Piano Solo
19. November Rain 
20. Band Jam #5 + Walk On The Wild Side 
21. Better 
22. Knockin' On Heaven's Door 
23. Bumblefoot Solo + Band Jam #6
24. Paradise City


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

al3d said:


> its not realy Guns N Roses...it's more like the axle Rose Band.


Also, I'm not really sure Axl has the ability to 'belt it out hardcore' live any more.


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

Everywhere you read, Axle's still acting like he's the Rock God he tought he was in the late 80's. so it's gonna be tought to find a serious band that wanna follow them around.


----------

